# Weed or plant?



## oldnslow (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

Stupid question but I want to show an image of a weed so someone can tell me what it is.
I just cant seem to find the upload feature.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

You can't upload to this site. You need to upload your picture to another site that stores photo files (Photobucket, Facebook, etc.), and then you paste the web URL for the location of your picture into your post using the little icon that looks like a picture with mountains in it (above). 

Most message boards don't store photos so you have to put them somewhere else first. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Actually, if you click on the little paperclip in the reply box, you can upload pics directly.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well,
Weed or plant?
Yes to all.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

All weeds are plants, whether a plant is a weed or not is determined by if it is beneficial in the area it exists.

Having said that we are still waiting for your picture


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

A weed is simply a plant out of place.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

thermopkt said:


> Actually, if you click on the little paperclip in the reply box, you can upload pics directly.


Really?? Going to try... 


...did it work??


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, it did! OK, well, that answers your question! Click the paperclip icon and upload.

Thanks thermopkt!


----------



## oldnslow (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

I guess I deserve all of the comments.

Sorry I wasn't more clear. The plant in question is in a pasture.

The cows won't eat it and I was just curious as to what it was. 


I don't see a paperclip any where.

I just notice in the bottom left corner it says "not allowed to post attachments" :huh:

Guess that's why there is no paperclip.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm... mine says "You may post attachments".

Perhaps it has something to do with how many posts you have? I know that some forums don't allow a new poster the same privileges as longer term members?

(Editing to say: this is to limit spam; so a fake member can't create a user ID and then send out spam with attachments that could be dangerous.) Maybe check the posting rules?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Gosh that looks a lot like Basil.


----------



## oldnslow (Jun 18, 2013)

How about this?










trying to insert an image

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9111391060/


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

7thswan said:


> Gosh that looks a lot like Basil.


I thought it was basil too, but surely it would get eaten...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

oldnslow said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll do it for you.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha, the basil was my test photo... 

Here is the OPs photo enlarged...










Hmmm... I have seen this plant. I would call it a "weed" only because it grows wild. I don't know the name of it but will see if I can figure it out...
Does it grow in sort of marshy areas?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is a sedge.
Grows everywhere.
Is annoying.
The tufts are kind of pretty, but ...
still an invasive spreading weed.


----------



## oldnslow (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, that gives me a place to start.

Its growing on a poorly taken care of pasture for cattle.

Texas gulf coast area zone 9 I think.

I need to get rid of it and replace it with something cows will eat. lol

Thanks for the posting help also.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Nutsedge. I believe the roots are edible.


----------

